# Look to your left and what do you see?



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

A pile of Dog Fancy magazines...



Look to your left and what do you see?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

Portable phone


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 29, 2008)

A packet of Cucumber cleansing wipes

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## maisy126 (Jun 29, 2008)

A...vent


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

A stack of bunny cages.....with bunnies inside


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 29, 2008)

the wall and the phone cord,lol


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

My co-worker


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2008)

A creditcard cut in half and a telephone.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 29, 2008)

*Daisy Mae Dutchess of Ajax*


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 29, 2008)

Parrot cage with a gorgeous African Grey Parrot in it


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 29, 2008)

The closet .


----------



## Michaela (Jun 29, 2008)

This door and the door of the living room are opened so I can see the tv with Spain celebrating winning Euro 2008.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 29, 2008)

A stuffed monkey and wall.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 29, 2008)

The back of the futon and my work shirt draped over it!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

the printer


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

A cutie puppy laying next to me :biggrin2:.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 30, 2008)

A packet of fair information, my desk and the accessories on my desk. hehe.

Emily


----------



## Xila (Jun 30, 2008)

A handsome white rabbit.


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

an iron


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

A handsome black and white cat, all 17 lbs of him


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

My latest art piece hanging on the wall.


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

4 HRS posters hanging on my wall


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

I can see my best friend Wendy
and Wendy can see a loaf of bread

Becca :rose::bunnydance:

and

Wendy :magicwand:anic:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2008)

An activity tunnel, and Chalk (I'm lying on the floor)


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

My new bunny girl!


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

A phone and a chair


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2008)

The sofa cushion.... and my shoulder, lol


----------



## tort (Jul 2, 2008)

The vacuum cause I got tired of cleaning the house and decided I needed a break and to check the forum.lol


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 2, 2008)

The remnants of Miss Pumpkin's new NIC home that I need to sort out!


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 3, 2008)

Half of a tail fairing of a 2002 Suzuki Katana resting against my Giant Ganesha Statue I toted back from India, and the tail light from said Suzuki resiting in a huge heavy glass vase I toted back from Spain... and the manual for said bike, wedged in between the wall and the vase, and a torque wrench resting on Ganeshas Trunk and the floor..

Never let it be said my husband was not an organized man..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Steve!! And his Macbook.... And my Macbook for that matter...


----------



## Becca (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I can still see the loaf of bread!
A bowl and my nanna


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

I see the duffel bag I'm using to pack for our camping trip tomorrow.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jul 3, 2008)

My DH walking in the door from work, and my son lounging on the "big chair".


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2008)

My bed. My hairbrush. Some junk!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 6, 2008)

A red penguin


----------



## Becca (Jul 6, 2008)

My Mummy :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

A cute squirrel looking down on me..... from my rescue calendar!


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 6, 2008)

I see... a light, the printer, a bucket pens, a speaker and lots of paper. We just got a new desk.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

I see Mouse and Chalk cuddling on their new 3rd level!  Chalk is looking at me....


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

A bowl of cereal.


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 7, 2008)

An empty mug, with a picture of the witch from Disney's Snow White that says 'I look good in black - it matches my mood'.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

The chips in the oven!


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

A Lounge Chair. A spider lamp. A window. And an AC (becasue central air broke)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 7, 2008)

Becca, I swear you sit in some funny places! 

I can see Steve, frantically looking for a new car online... Plus the remote control, the back of the sofa, and a light switch


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 7, 2008)

My TV with the Mets game on - and we're beating the Phillies 10 3!

LETS GO METS!!!!!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 7, 2008)

My bed...which I should be.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

My doggie :biggrin2:.


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

My back door, And my back yard. Witch loooks like a jungle


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2008)

My sisters backpack and my dinner


----------



## Leaf (Jul 29, 2008)

A hardback book of MC ESCHER artwork.


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 29, 2008)

a green wall.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 29, 2008)

Hmm...my cell phone, a couple of pens and a pad of paper, and a snack table against the wall.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 4, 2008)

the new _KnitSimple_ magazine


----------



## FallingStar (Aug 4, 2008)

NowI see...

My maltese puppy named Daisy, and her chew toy.


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 5, 2008)

i see my ear buds


----------



## Becca (Aug 5, 2008)

a hot hair styler!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 5, 2008)

my MP3 player!


----------



## Becca (Aug 7, 2008)

Myself (in a mirror) LOL


----------



## gwhoosh (Aug 7, 2008)

My dad, brother, and dog.


----------



## Speri (Aug 8, 2008)

My neighbor's house, my mom's truck and car, a spare bun cage...etc...hehe, I'm outside. =P


----------



## Brandy456 (Aug 13, 2008)

I see.. Box's (Im moving on the 23rd.) A plasma tv. and a couch


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny (Aug 13, 2008)

my little brother, eating a grilled cheese.


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 16, 2008)

a catus and a printer


----------



## Greta (Aug 16, 2008)

The deck railing and redwood forest beyond that


----------



## Becca (Aug 20, 2008)

a pink fairy chair! (which is not mine by the way)


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

a picture of a pink flower my sister drew


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

A tissue box


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 8, 2008)

An unopened packet of translucent file dividers that I bought for my English folder... hrmph. I don't want to have to do English!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 8, 2008)

a bag with cough drops in it


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 10, 2008)

An empty yoghurt pot. I wish it wasn't empty 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 10, 2008)

printer and a spare mouse


----------



## Becca (Sep 11, 2008)

A telly

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 11, 2008)

paper flowers:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 12, 2008)

A picture of my dearest Nibbles

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 12, 2008)

ear buds


----------



## Becca (Sep 13, 2008)

Emily my sister!

iloveyounibbles:hearts:brownbunny:rip:


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Sep 14, 2008)

my drum kit


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 14, 2008)

Boots Essentials Cleansing cucumber wipes...

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

Nibbles's Grave


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

My Schleich!


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

My football table


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

My husband


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

Dippy


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Ringo


----------



## BSAR (Sep 27, 2008)

I see my tv, a gift, my backpack, laundry basket, and my closet door. oh and my bookshelf.


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 27, 2008)

my MP3


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

Laundry


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

printer!


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 27, 2008)

My mom cooking in the kitchen, and my older sister on the phone.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 27, 2008)

a life-size cardboard cut out of Capt. Jack Sparrow

(its my sisters, been in the den since her grad party in the summer of 07!)


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

The mess from the pictures I just took.


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Uhhmm, well now I see an empty kitchen. 

*thinks to self, man I'm hungry*


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

I see an empty glass, a plate, my backpack, a ball, and desk supplies! Lol.


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 30, 2008)

A pile of work papers waiting to be filed, and a box that I have yet to unpack since moving in JUNE.


----------



## Becca (Oct 1, 2008)

I see Dippy's cage...


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

hair scrunchie


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Tree's outside my window


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

empty CD-rom game case


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

Wolf Lamp


----------



## Becca (Oct 4, 2008)

Cushion


----------



## LadyBug (Oct 4, 2008)

hot pink 'bubbles' ear bud cord:biggrin2:


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 4, 2008)

A fork


----------



## Becca (Oct 5, 2008)

A flying squirrel





(On the telly LOL)


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 5, 2008)

Polka Dot Piggy Bank


----------



## Becca (Oct 6, 2008)

My Bird


----------



## Happi Bun (Oct 6, 2008)

Trashbin filled with empty bags of junk food :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Oct 7, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> My Bird



Okay, I'm confused - I don't have a bird, what was I looking at :?

LOL

Now I can see my sofa!


----------



## Rosies_mammy (Oct 22, 2008)

My boss' desk :grumpy:


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

Slippers


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Oct 24, 2008)

The Rattie Boy's cage. 
Casper trying to hide a phone book behind The Ratty Boy's cage.
250lb's of ferret/cat food.


----------



## LedaHartwood (Oct 24, 2008)

A mass of empty drink containers from fast food joints and a jar of peanut butter surrounding a USPS postal tray. (I don't think he's supposed to bring those home...)

The computer room is my boyfriend's nest.


----------



## Dublinperky (Oct 25, 2008)

my kitty, Purrcasso sprawled out on the couch!

Aly!


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

My mum!


From ~ _The Hypa One inkbouce:_


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

paper


----------



## irishlops (Dec 13, 2008)

i see 

a painting i made in memory of a pass bun


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 18, 2008)

My dog Sprocket.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 19, 2008)

Xmas tree.
A cat attacking the xmas tree.
A cat falling out of the xmas tree.
A cat walking away from the xmas tree.  No joke!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 19, 2008)

I see the spare bed in my room with 6 tubes of Pringles, 2 boxes of Christmas Crackers, big box of king taytos, box of Heroes, big tin of biscuits, 6 selection boxes and a box of malteasers on it lol.


----------



## Dublinperky (Dec 20, 2008)

I see a couple Christmas cards, a phone charger and a cactus



Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!

Aly!


----------



## SecurityStacey (Dec 20, 2008)

One of my 4 computer screens - our command center mission statement on the wall and a rack of patrol radios.


----------



## FallingStar (Dec 23, 2008)

A glass of orange juice.. 



Karlee


----------



## irishlops (Dec 23, 2008)

a rabbit eatting my salad.

HEY!!!!!:shock::grumpy:

(ps.this is true!!! but no bunny got hurt!:biggrin2


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 23, 2008)

Look to your left and what do I see?
A little white rabbit having a pee 
No joke I have a "lovely view" of CJ's litter pan from here lol.


----------



## Bunnyluv4eva (Dec 24, 2008)

My brother's black dresser.


----------



## LadyBug (Dec 27, 2008)

the box for my mom's new camera and a list of Jonas Brother songs released only in the uk that i _waaaant_......!.....oh, sorry


----------



## Nibbles96 (Dec 27, 2008)

An empty glass that had juice in it


----------



## Leaf (Apr 3, 2009)

A pile of hardback Dean Koontz books


----------



## irishlops (Apr 4, 2009)

A WINDOW, WHICH IF I LOOK MORE...... RAIN....


----------



## DeniseJP (Apr 4, 2009)

A record player (yes, I still have records and the record player - nothing like the sound of vinyl)...

Denise


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 5, 2009)

some blocks and tatting


----------



## PepnFluff (Apr 19, 2009)

I see my new Ikea goodies and a minibar, which I may just have something out of lol.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

my rattie boys cage


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 21, 2009)

1 choc lab

1 jack russell


----------



## ani-lover (Jul 28, 2009)

my queen size bed with my bunny stretched out right in the middle of it and staring at me.


----------



## Becca (Aug 21, 2009)

My ipod


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 22, 2009)

I see a HDTV, TV stand, tons of movies/DVDS, a Wii console. 

Emily


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 22, 2009)

Scone, lying stretched out next to his hay basket.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 22, 2009)

I see my 2x4 C&C Guinea pig cage with two very sleepy boys napping.


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

My sister!


----------



## steffiexxweffie (Aug 23, 2009)

dried roses from two valentines ago. my self since there is a mirror. ps1 controllers. alarm clock. and many more junks


----------



## irishlops (Aug 23, 2009)

sofas and an open door and a wall. lol


----------



## Becca (Aug 23, 2009)

My ipod!!!! (which i love to pieces couldn't live without it! - and you think I'm joking LOL)


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 23, 2009)

A wall, with a pile of boxes on which, is one of those tote bags lol.


----------



## kirbyultra (Sep 5, 2009)

Lamp that turns on by timer for the buns.


----------



## ijRoberts (Sep 9, 2009)

A telephone and a pile of work that needs to be done, but I'm too busy goofing off playing forum games. =)


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Jul 13, 2010)

a window for a fifth floor view!! :tonguewiggle


----------



## cheryl (Jul 26, 2010)

My bedroom wall and sliding door that leads out into the hallway....yah i'm sitting in bed on my laptop..


----------



## Yield (Jul 26, 2010)

A printer. A water bottle. Some paper. A cheap-o calculator. And a sharpie.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jul 26, 2010)

Toby


----------



## rabbitsrock_love (Aug 9, 2010)

snowflake lying on my computer desk and.... A PUDDLE OF PEE?!?!?:grumpy::thud:


----------



## Jaded (Sep 17, 2010)

A window


----------



## missyscove (Sep 19, 2010)

My schedule of classes, taped to the door of my room so my roommates know where I am when I'm not here.


----------



## Jaded (Sep 19, 2010)

i see the same old windows with bars on it.......just kidding


----------



## Brandy456 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sparky's car seat


----------



## Dutchlover (Aug 22, 2011)

I see the window, but out of the window I see a huge forest and a deer on the endge of it sneeking tward my garden.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 22, 2011)

The side of my jail cell... uuuummm... I mean cube and my reference books for work. :crash


----------



## Kipcha (Aug 22, 2011)

I see a window overlooking our Cul-de-sac with a big old weeping birch that's in our front yard. If I look down a little I see Willow bopping around the kitchen floor.


----------

